# Elk Kielbasa and Italian sausage w/qview



## fourthwind (Nov 19, 2009)

I have been taking my grind meat and doing trials of different types of sausage.  I ground the Elk with pork shoulder for fat.  Total of ten pounds of meat.  I took five pounds and used Shooter Ricks Kielbasa recipe.  This is the first time mind you I have used Natural casings, so my links are not exactly even LOL  The other five are an italian style recipe that I modified.  I did a fry test, and the Kielbasa I think has too much carraway seed in it, but we will see what it's like after the cure and smoke.

The Grind







The Kielbasa stuffed and off to the fridge to cure last night






Both batches of sausage in the MES this morning with some Alder. Decided to keep the the smoke mild since the sausage was already pretty spicy.






Going to smoke until 150 internal, then freezer pack.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks good so far... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What kind of cure did you use in it?

keep us posted on the final outcome...


----------



## pantherfan83 (Nov 19, 2009)

Good question. Especially since Italian is not generally smoked, recipes wouldn't include cure.


----------



## fourthwind (Nov 19, 2009)

I took a recipe out of an old venison cook book I have, and modified it.  I used TQ in the recomended amounts instead of the salt.  I will post the recipe once the taste tests are done

Out of the smoker and cooled off. I snacked on a piece of the italian and it was damn good.  Going to do a formal test here for lunch on both of them. stay tuned! 

Italian on the left, and Kielbasa on the right.


----------



## fourthwind (Nov 19, 2009)

ok so I was right about the Kielbalsa. way too much carraway seed for my taste. I would reduce shooters recipe to 1 or 2 teaspoons, and not tablespoons. The carraway overides all the other flavors. I will figure out a recipe I can use it in. 

The Italian however came out awesome, and I will be doing larger quantities of it here in the short future. Here is the recipe I used for 5 Lbs of meat.

2.5 pounds Elk
2.5 pounds Pork shoulder
1.5 cups grated parmesan cheese
1/4 cup fine chopped parsley
2 tsp cayenne pepper
1 tsp black pepper
2 tsp onion powder
1.5 tsp fennel seed
1 Tbsp garlic powder
1 cup cold water
7.5 tsp Tenderquick

Meat ground through 3/8 plate. mixed all ingrediants well. stuffed into hog casings. rested in fridge overnight. smoked at 170 with alder until internal was 150.

The italian was kid approved!


----------



## alx (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice job.I am always playing with my sausage..err ingredient ratios....


----------

